# Crockery for a new Coffee/Cake shop



## PMT Cupcakes (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi,

Wow what an amazing amount of fantastic advice on here! Thanking you all already!

I am opening a new coffee shop with an emphasis on cake or you could look it as a modern tea rooms with an emphasis on coffee, in Croydon, South London.

I'm quite lost in the coffee area but will save those questions for other posts.

Can anyone recommend anywhere for crockery. I need cups, plates, teapots (is that considered swearing on this forum?







) also glasses, icecream bowls - (knickerbockerglory), the list goes on and on.

I have looked at Nisbets and also looked at the churchill range but can't find anything that grabs me. I am thinking plain white is best but its the thickness and shape of cups that I am finding challenging. I don't want heavy builders mugs but bone china won't be hard wearing enough..... ooh it's a hard choice! Budget is also a huge consideration but I am of the opinion that having the right crockery can set the right tone? or does it really not matter?

Many thanks for reading.

Amanda


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Amanda

Through the research phase what espresso based milk drinks have you deemed to be most popular?

Do you have a preference of cup size in mind (5.5oz, 6oz, 7oz, 9oz etc)?

Have you sorted out your takeaway coffee cup supplier too?

There are a number of suppliers that can be recommended but not all have the range of items you require.

PM me your number and I'll give you a call with some suggestions tomorrow

Do you have your coffee supplier sorted and machine also?

Your choice of these could determine the types of baristas you end up employing too.


----------



## PMT Cupcakes (Jun 2, 2011)

oooh Sounds like lots more to consider. I will pM you now. Many thanks Glen.

Amanda


----------



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Amanda

I can't help with the crockery, but if you are still looking into coffee machines and suppliers, then please get in touch with us to see if there is anything we can do for you. We have other machines that are not on the website, so worth calling us

Clare

http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk


----------

